# Wanted: Orlando Jan 2-9. ASAP!!!



## Daddyof6 (Dec 31, 2014)

NEED 2bedroom (or larger) in Orlando, Kissimmee, Davenport area for 1 week.


----------



## Kingston3362 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Jan 2-9 Orlando*

Is this resolved? I have a 2-br condo in Parc Corniche in Orlando and I can find out if it's available.


----------



## am1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have 2 - 4 in a 4 bedroom presidential at Bonnet Creek and a 3 bedroom presidential January 4 - 11.


----------



## dltorrisi (Dec 31, 2014)

I currently have a 3 bedroom available from 1/2-1/9 at Grand Beach Resort, 8317 Lake Bryan Beach Boulevard, Orlando for $650.

PayPal accepted for payment. NO timeshare presentation to attend. NO other fees.

Please contact me ASAP if interested. Thanks!


----------



## Sattva (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent you a PM


----------

